

Google Cloud Storage Nearline - michaelmior
https://cloud.google.com/storage-nearline/

======
michaelmior
Interesting that their cost calculation tool[0] compares against S3 instead of
Glacier. Glacier seems like the more appropriate choice here, but obviously
doesn't make Nearline look as good.

[https://cloud.google.com/pricing/tco/storage-
nearline](https://cloud.google.com/pricing/tco/storage-nearline)

